# Purina??



## turbolaser15 (Apr 18, 2007)

im pretty new to owning a pitbull, i've had my first one since he was 5 weeks old and he is now 5 months old. So far i have been feeding purina puppy chow, is this bad? I saw a bunch of other diets on here and saying raw also. I need a good diet to help him grow strong. Any suggestions? and how to prepare raw foods for them?


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

My opinion...lots of research has shown me that Purina is NOT a good quality kibble to feed any dog. Purina Pro Plan is the only half-decent food they make but way overpriced. If you want to feed a good (not great) kibble and don't work or show your dog and they have no special needs and want to save some $$$ then I would recommend either Costco Kirklands or Sams' Exceed. And IMO no need to feed puppy feed.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Every pup that we have ever had has been on Purina puppy food except for Chalice. She started out right away on the Achive puppy food that we had switch all the dogs to that brand. I have had 10 dogs in my life that have lived to be very old 16 to 25 yrs old eating Purina dog food. All were very healthy. I think that if your dog is looking good and doesn't have any health issue then continue with what you are feeding.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Info on raw diet http://www.rawlearning.com/
Great review on dog food http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

IMO Purina has too much filler meaning more cleanup. But I do know some people who buy Purina but supplement. So its all about what you can afford w/o going broke. Another thing w/ the raw diet if you do choose to go that route best place to find meats is at a butcher, meat stores, etc. You just have to find a great deal!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

raw really isint verry much money if you do it right. at this point in time im doing inova evo and raw, im verry peased with the results.


----------



## turbolaser15 (Apr 18, 2007)

i appreciate the replies, he does seem to be doing good on this purina right now, just didn't know how healthy it is or if there is something better. thanks


----------



## tori (Apr 9, 2007)

:cheers: I truly believe in Diamond Naturals . You get the best bang for your buck. My dogs love it and do very well on it.


----------



## turbolaser15 (Apr 18, 2007)

i read the faqs on the website link you gave me. Is all that true about ok to feed carcasses and necks and feet and stuff like?? I hope so cuz i can get that for cheap. And i can do a half and half diet or something


----------



## cbow (Feb 14, 2007)

I have been feeding half and half with no problems. I was told to try it in seperate meals. I would like to go 100% raw but Im not ready.Now Jade likes her raw more than her kibble. Most of my meat is chicken quarters ($0.46 a lb.)


----------



## Kimbers Mom (Mar 24, 2009)

Purina is no good. You want your baby to live long your going to have to invest in quality holesum foods. After you switch to a food that 95 percent gets absorbed the dog should have more energy poo less and live long.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

im sure your dog is fine on purina, and i have had family memebers pets taht live a long life on it as well, however, i personlly want to feed the very best. i much rather want kenya to eat a good wholesome natural diet vs something that i have no idea whats REALLY in it ya know. 

i feed orijen. while i dont show or do weight pull with her, she is a working dog. and i have seen outstanding results in her muscle development, and her coat is smooth and her eyes are bright... its a bit pricey but in my opinion REALLY WORTH IT


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

before i knew anything about about dog nutrition i also fed purina(i used purina one and proplan) then i did a littl research and i was horribly disapointed in purinas quality i now feed wellness and love it, is purina gunna kill your dog obviously not but if the good stuff is available do yourself and your dog a favor and switch to the good stuff. the wellness is the same price as pro plan and only 5 dollars more than purina one so money shouldnt be an issue


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If you dog is just your pet and you are not showing or condition this dog.

Purina is fine. I feed my pet dogs purina or even Pedigree whatever happens to be cheapest that day lol

If its a dog you are working and putting through a program and higher quality food is a good idea because it has less fillers and gives your dog more nutrients and protien to burn.


And yes feeding carcass, legs, neck ect is fine. What do you think dogs ate before we domesticated them? It wasn't fruit lol


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

I know a lot of people feed purina to their dogs. Its no good though. Purina is full of corn and fillers not much nutritional value. Feeding this to your puppy causes them to A.) eat more and B.) go to the bathroom more. The lady at the pet store where we bought our food explained it pretty well to us. We were looking at the Blue Buffalo which we ended up getting and our puppy has done very well on it. The lady explained it this way..notice how if your hungry you could probably finish off a whole bag of potato chips and still be hungry. but if you sit down to a chicken dinner you get really full. This is because the chicken dinner has substance. potato chips are just junk food with no nutritional value. Our puppy really likes the blue buffalo and she hasnt had any problems with it. I only have experience with the Blue Buffalo but I would say any dogfood that is all natural is way better for your dog.


----------

